# její/jejího



## natalia0791

Hi, I need your help  I have got confused about the possessive pronoun, the accusative of personal pronouns. I can't understand the usage for jejího. I give an example: Helena má bratra ----> Neznám_ jejího _bratra. Monika má přítele. ----> Mám dárek pro _jejího_ přítele. When we can use její? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilocas2

Hi

jejího - for masculine animate nouns

její - for masculine inanimate nouns and for feminine and neuter nouns


----------



## natalia0791

Thanks for your help, 'ilocas2' but  I still don't understand why in this case we put její ---> Co _dělá __její bratr? 'Bratr' <-- masculine animate. _


----------



## ilocas2

natalia0791 said:


> Thanks for your help, 'ilocas2' but  I still don't understand why in this case we put její ---> Co _dělá __její bratr? 'Bratr' <-- masculine animate. _



In nominative there's only the form její
In accusative it differs

In plural there's only její in both nominative and accusative


----------



## natalia0791

OK, I have understood  Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## werrr

*Její* is declined according to the soft adjectival model *jarní*.


----------



## bibax

Originally *její* (Old Czech jejie) was indeclinable like jeho or Polish jego/jej or Latin eius. In fact *její* is genitive (*jí* with reduplication - zdvojka) of the personal pronoun *ona*.

It is a strange idea to decline genitives but some Slavic languages do it.

Občas zájmeno její neskloňuji, zejména následuje-li přídavné jméno. Zvykl jsem si na to a připadá mi to docela přirozené, ačkoliv vím, že to vypadá jako chyba. Klidně bych napsal _"Mám dárek pro její dobrého přítele"_. Mým archaickým uším to zní lépe než _"Mám dárek pro jejího dobrého přítele"_.

Když z nějakého důvodu obrátíte slovosled, pak se zájmeno *jí* neskloňuje:

její názor - názor jí samé
podle jejího názoru - podle názoru jí samé
k jejímu názoru - k názoru jí samé
...
Já jsem klidně ochoten psát: podle její názoru, k její názoru, ... Koneckonců je to logické, jeho také neskloňujeme (k jehomu názoru, ...).


----------



## natalia0791

Děkuju mockrát. Takto mám rozumít, že oba věty jsou spravné (_"Mám dárek pro její dobrého přítele" __"Mám dárek pro jejího dobrého přítele"_.) ? Ještě se   mluví _"Mám dárek pro její dobrého přítele"? Promi_ňte mi moje chyby, já učim se čestinu teprv měsíc. Líbí se mi moc  Zdravím!


----------



## ilocas2

Ne, jediná správná možnost je "Mám dárek pro jejího dobrého přítele".

edit: Je možné, že někdo říká "pro její přítele", ale v tom případě je to hovorové.


----------

